

Is The Left Hand of God the next big fantasy novel? - renai42
http://www.keepingthedoor.com/2009/08/20/is-the-left-hand-of-god-the-next-big-fantasy-debut/

======
anigbrowl
I don't know, but while gathering material for a mildly snarky reply I was
surprised to learn that romance novels (often thinly-disguised porn) are
probably the biggest-selling e-book category, followed by SF and fantasy.
Readers like escapism during a recession, and e-books are cheap enough to be a
guilt-free discretionary purchase.

[http://www.teleread.org/2009/04/08/romance-novels-are-big-
in...](http://www.teleread.org/2009/04/08/romance-novels-are-big-in-the-e-
book-world-says-new-york-times/)

